# Выскальзывает позвонок



## luckyseven (26 Апр 2018)

В 2015 году сорвал поясницу, начались боли,немели ноги и т.д. Сделал мрт (прикрепил заключение) ,невропатолог сказал что диск выскальзывает ,шутить нельзя,запретил даже подтягиваться.
Проходил курс акупунктурного лечения,там врач тоже сказал ,что в принципе от этого уже не деться и с нагрузками нужно завязывать.
По итогу продолжил заниматься борьбой, постоянно делал гимнастику для спины,укреплял поясницу , ничего не тревожило. Недавно снова начал заниматься с железом (кроссфит). Ну и за два месяца 2 раза выскальзывал диск ,снова боль в пояснице и немеет левая нога.  Проблема решалась за 10 минут массажным роллером. Покатался поясницей ,все стало на место, боли ушли. Я так понял что проблема возникает когда хоть немного нарушается техническое действие и идет не правильная нагрузка на позвонок.
Понимаю тем таких полно, но вопрос у меня в другом. Чем это чревато ? В смысле может быть такое,что он выскользнет и я ходить не смогу?
спасибо

я понимаю этику врачей, им лучше запретить , чем разрешить,что бы обезопасить.  Но слышал , что даже тяжело атлеты с такими диагнозами занимаются


----------



## luckyseven (26 Апр 2018)

извините,  тему не правильно назвал. Выскальзывает диск


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Апр 2018)

МПД никуда не выскальзывает!
Выпячивание (выбухание) МПД на 3 мм в ПОП является нормой. Протрузий нет.


----------



## luckyseven (26 Апр 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а что еще может быть причиной таких симптомов? Боль в пояснице и частичная немота ноги ,пока не вправлю в пояснице " что то"...


----------



## РоманРоман (26 Апр 2018)

Не, до обездвижения дело не дойдет, ходить будете. В данном месте у вас прослаблены мышцы позвоночника, поэтому позвонки закрплены не жестко и при нагрузке выходят из своих посадочных мест и так же легко ставятся, с вашей помощью на место.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Апр 2018)

Желательно выполнить рентгенографию ПОП с функциональными пробами.


----------



## gudkov (30 Апр 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Не, до обездвижения дело не дойдет, ходить будете. В данном месте у вас прослаблены мышцы позвоночника, поэтому позвонки закрплены не жестко и при нагрузке выходят из своих посадочных мест и так же легко ставятся, с вашей помощью на место.



Чтож вы городите...


----------



## luckyseven (30 Апр 2018)

gudkov написал(а):


> Чтож вы городите...


выскажите свое мнение. Или без снимков не разобраться?


----------



## РоманРоман (1 Май 2018)

gudkov написал(а):


> Чтож вы городите...


То что прошел в практическом исполнении! В дополнение к прочитанному ранее в литературе и в последствии в инете. И забор получился довольно очень крепким и многолетним.


----------

